# Need a little help with dieting on the road



## Phoe2006 (Aug 13, 2014)

OK as promised here's my dilemma. I work on the road and have no real way to eat healthy other than maybe subway (if you consider that even healthy). Here's my day to day about what I eat. Remember I have a daughter on the way fast approaching and I'm trying to keep the spending to a minimum. I also work 12-14 hrs a day and still manage to get a 2 hour workout in most days. So cooking is a last priority. I do not have an oven or even a stove top to cook on and a small refrigerator with no freezer so storing precooked meals is kinda out of the question. I work outside in temperatures up to 112° so drinking protein shakes just makes my stomach upset believe me I've tried. Much rather drink cold water. But I'm open to suggestions. When I'm at home I usually eat pretty much the way I should but I've been home maybe 5-6 days total in the past couple months.

Wake up around 5-5:30
-Coffee extra strong 20oz with 1 ephedra and 325mgs if aspirin

Meal 1 usually around 7
-McDonald's either mcgriddle w/egg white and cheese or 2 breakfast burritos. I'm thinking about trying to drink some egg whites mixed with oatmeal, natty pb and maybe some sorta fruit with 1 scoop of protein added in (only downfall is having to shit in a porta-potty on an extremely hot fuckin day, I usually come out sweating my ass off).

Meal 2 usually around 10:30-11 depending on how busy we are and when I have a chance to stop and eat.
-Half a subway sandwich on jalapeño cheddar either turkey breast or spicy Italian with lite mayo, spicy mustard, pickles, tomatoes, cucumbers, and sometimes jalapeño or banana peppers

Meal 3 usually around 2:30-4 pm depending on how busy we are and when I have a chance to stop and eat.
-The other half a subway sandwich on jalapeño cheddar either turkey breast or spicy Italian with lite mayo, spicy mustard, pickles, tomatoes, cucumbers, and sometimes jalapeño or banana peppers

Workout usually between 5:30-7 for an hour and half to two hours depending on when I get off work. I usually will grab a protein bar or something OMW to the gym. 3-4 scoops c-4 pre-wo

Meal 4 depending on what time I get done working out usually around 8-9
Either panda express, Texas roadhouse, buffalo wild wings? I do keep it pretty simple no bread fries and instead of baked potato I usually will get vegetables at bww's, sweet potato and green beans from TX roadhouse

I know I'm probably not eating enough protein but shakes in the heat just don't mix very well. Plus having access to a nice shitter where I have the possibility of not getting bit by some sorta venomous spider or rattle snake and where I don't have to worry about sweating half the water I consumed before going in the port a potties kinda limits protein I can drink in a shake. We took a temp reading around 1pm today and the temperature I'm the port a potty was 147. Lol fuck all that

I'm open to all questions or answers if there's something I can do to change my meals I'm all open for ideas.

Just keep in mind the moneys really not the issue to eat. The issue* is having time to prep meals and a way to cook em. I don't have either. If you have suggestions in where I can get breakfast and lunch that would be healthier I'm all ears.

I did go out and buy a blender today, egg whites, unsweetened vanilla almond milk, blackberries, and oatmeal to make a shake for breakfast every morning.

And instead of subway for lunch tomorrow got an extra meal from panda express and divided it into half and put into containers so I can eat around 10-11 and again around 2-3 so we'll see how this trial goes tomorrow.

Anyways thanks for your time reading this and any suggestions are more than welcome. I know sandpig might have a few suggestions since he's I'm the heat a lot. 

Anyways off to bed g'night
P


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 13, 2014)

electric skillet and slow cooker for hotel room and propane stove for work lunch. 

ice chest Coleman Xtreme. its just as good as a yeti or irp ice chest for under $60 

http://youtu.be/6-TE4RnqT0U 

eggs, canned chicken and tuna. soups.

or

when you go home once week,

have the wife prepare a weeks worth of meals on friday or sunday and freezes them. you invest in a small refrigerator or ice chest as mentioned above and the skillet, slow cooker and propane stove for work.

it's tough but do able, more healthy and easier on the pockets.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 13, 2014)

Find a new job !


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 13, 2014)

When i do subway or a sub shop, I usually have them double the meat and sub spinach leaves for lettuce. I work the road a lot too. I carry a 30 qt cooler with prepped meals the wife sets up. Cheese omletes, fish and asparagus, chicken, pork, or beef and sweet potato or baked potato. I go to Waffle House a lot on the road and have them make me a train wreck omlete. It's a shot pile of eggs with meat inside. Not perfect, but better than Burger King or mcdonalds all the time. Hope this helps.
One more thought...
In my work bag, I keep packets of those flavored tuna sensations, peanuts, peanut butter and Vienna sausages.  Don't eat too many peanuts in a day or you will def be in the shitter.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow that's tough Phoe. I do Subway when I have to and I stick with the lean meats and lots of veggies on it. The Mcgriddle is probably the worst of the McDonalds Sandwiches but they do melt in your mouth. I used to stop at the supermarket and buy a whole rotisserie chicken and eat that keep a cooler with you and some canned tuna and chicken in the can isn't too bad if you get a name brand. If your in the heat then salt wouldn't be a problem cause your sweatin it out.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 13, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't be a pipeliner and a pussy. BTW finding a new job that pays even close is out of the question. I go home or meet my wife halfway every two weeks. Just like I said earlier I don't have a freezer to freeze meals that are prepped, no microwave in the truck, and truthfully whenever I don't have to work 7 days usually I just relax on Sundays and do laundry or catch back up on sleep. I'm more looking for easy meals that are either already cooked or made or ones that don't really require to be cooked.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoe- I hear yeah on the heat and trying to get enough protein. I myself have been having the same struggle. The shakes are a deff no go cause like you said they just give you an upset stomach then you can't even get food down and tp sticking to you as you sweat in a porta-can just sucks. Try getting your protein in the morning first thing when you wake up but not the full serving cause it tends to stay with you for a bit. As far as meals go try light meats such as canned tuna and depending on where you are the super market should have the pre-cooked chickens that you can slice and divide. Being that cooking isn't really an option try buying canned veggies and eat straight out of the can. Set it on the dash of the truck and it will be easy to eat come meal time. Also I know every one says water water water but I myself tend to get water logged so I buy powerade and they really make a difference throughout the day. Try to stay away from Gatorade something about it just isn't good for prolonged heat exposure like I think you are getting. Also being that you eat out a good bit for dinner check out chillies they have the light menu items and you can eat dinner and order an extra plate to-go for breakfast in the morning. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> BTW finding a new job that pays even close is out of the question. .



I was being a smart ass 
I have never tried them or researched them but what about MRE meals ?


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 13, 2014)

mre will give you the shits and is fake meat. mostly soy bean with fake flavoring. just watch your sodium intake with prepared/stored food and eating out sucks even subway. 

sorry phoe, i know the struggle and it sucks. when i was trenching and running service pipe out here in the desert 110°+, i ate mre's, canned soups, frozen burritos cooked in my vehicle in the windshield, or didnt eat at all for 12hrs. 

i did the ice chest and electric appliances when i was working in las vegas and it was a hasle but it helped to keep my diet on point and I grew like a beast with all the hard work and gym time. 

cooking with propane stove sucks too, but its better than subway or panda express everday lol.

sorry man.


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's difficult,  but not impossible.  Of course you can do the bring a portable grill/fridge thing and either prep on site or at your hotel at night.   I prefer at night and put in in a fridge or cooler.  You can easily do 3 days worth at a time.   Do 3 at home before you leave and 1 more time during  the work week and your weeks covered.   If there is no power on site heat it at home and throw it in a buba keg or other insulated thermos.  For breakfast,  skip fast foods and take that new blender (Ninja?) to your hotel and make food shakes.   8oz egg whites,  8oz milk,  1egg,  protein powder, 2tbs Chia seeds, bananna/Oats for carbs and your good to go.    This for breakfast and mid day/preworkout.  Another post workout.  About 70g protein each.   On the must eat out days,  go to  places where the food is identifiable.  Rice,  beans,  chicken is real Chicken and whole pieces of beef.  Qdoba and Chipotle naked burritos w/extra meat are great.  About 86g protein.  Takeout sirloin with rice and veggies at Applebee's is a great choice.  Places like Texas Roadhouse are great to (no buns,  sorry).  Olive garden,  Johnny Corinos,  and many others have grilled chicken options.  Walmart,  Sam's,  and  have the rotisserie options as well.   Not a huge fan of protein bars.   Make 2 weeks worth at home and you will have a superior bar that costs much less and is a whole lot better for you.  Plenty of  recipes on pintrest ,  you know you got it. Also try trueproteins bcaa plus to sip on all day.  Their great for working in  heat and 4 servings go will give you an additional 60 grams of protein.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 14, 2014)

Qdoba and chipolte are out none close only real Mexican food. Guess I'll stick to the healthy options at panda express. I think the two I got today are under 300 calories per serving. Much healthier than all that bread I've been consuming. But I'll keep looking around for more options


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 14, 2014)

shit better get your ass a bean n cheese burrito, chicken chimicanga,  menudo, pezole, tamales, chilequeles, tacos de lengua/carnitas/cabesa/carne asada, chilie rellenos, flautas (taquitos but with flour tortas) & enchiladas. 

all great "blow up" food. 

unless you want to go prison style and eat cup of noodles, top ramon, peanut butter and other carb loaded foods.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 14, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> shit better get your ass a bean n cheese burrito, chicken chimicanga,  menudo, pezole, tamales, chilequeles, tacos de lengua/carnitas/cabesa/carne asada, chilie rellenos, flautas (taquitos but with flour tortas) & enchiladas.
> 
> all great "blow up" food.
> 
> unless you want to go prison style and eat cup of noodles, top ramon, peanut butter and other carb loaded foods.


Once a week. Wish I could find a free birds here  fuck chipolte or qdoba once u try free birds you'll know what I mean plus I can no longer carry my gun in chipolte anymore lol


----------



## thebrick (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoe, what about canned tuna and chicken? In the past, when traveling, I have been able to find the canned tuna with the pop tops, so you don't even need a can opener. Team with a piece of fruit and a bottle of water and you have a quick easy meal or snack.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Once a week. Wish I could find a free birds here  fuck chipolte or qdoba once u try free birds you'll know what I mean plus I can no longer carry my gun in chipolte anymore lol



Conroe


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Once a week. Wish I could find a free birds here  fuck chipolte or qdoba once u try free birds you'll know what I mean plus I can no longer carry my gun in chipolte anymore lol



Love the canned idea....get it som







thebrick said:


> Phoe, what about canned tuna and chicken? In the past, when traveling, I have been able to find the canned tuna with the pop tops, so you don't even need a can opener. Team with a piece of fruit and a bottle of water and you have a quick easy meal or snack.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoe, yea I do work in the heat and its' tough. I especially try to avoid those porta potties at all cost.

Unfortunately I can'y help with road decision's since I do prep all my meals at home the night before. Only that sucks in my case is that I eat everything cold.

Most everyone here has already suggested everything that came to my mind.

Only thing I can suggest my my experience is that you need calories. So don't go all hell bent looking for the low calorie, health concious items.

Yes you want to eat as healthy as possible but something like a chicken breast and salad won't cut it IMO.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 14, 2014)

Coleman propane grill for prep.  Quick, easy cleanup.  But the canned tuna and panda express split for two meals or more is great.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Coleman propane grill for prep.  Quick, easy cleanup.  But the canned tuna and panda express split for two meals or more is great.


Thanks kinda what I wanted to hear about panda express. I figured as Kong as I got one of the healthy options I'd be fine. We just went to 7 days a week so even trying to cook will no be less desirable.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 17, 2014)

If its hot out wrap chicken in foil slap it in the engine compartment go 100mph  and or get out the mapp gas torch and fry the hell out of a steak in an old frypan.  OR go modern. Buy a 12volt 1000 watt power inverter , take moms microwave and road cook.. hell with fast food..


----------



## mewalrus (Aug 19, 2014)

Hard boiled eggs and lots of them.  Great cold or warm.  If in the shell don't need refrigeration for the day.  Drink milk, lots of milk natures protein shake.


----------



## mewalrus (Aug 19, 2014)

Beef jerky 
Costco has 18oz for under $10 which is over 230 grams protein and about 100g carbs.  Great for on the go.

Big packs of turkey/chicken lunch meat.  Swing into grocery store every morning instead of mc donalds


----------



## BigBob (Aug 19, 2014)

mewalrus said:


> Beef jerky
> Costco has 18oz for under $10 which is over 230 grams protein and about 100g carbs.  Great for on the go.
> 
> Big packs of turkey/chicken lunch meat.  Swing into grocery store every morning instead of mc donalds


I phucking love beef jerky. But chewing it gives me jaw cramps!


----------



## BigBob (Aug 19, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> If its hot out wrap chicken in foil slap it in the engine compartment go 100mph  and or get out the mapp gas torch and fry the hell out of a steak in an old frypan.  OR go modern. Buy a 12volt 1000 watt power inverter , take moms microwave and road cook.. hell with fast food..


LOL. Mapp gas torch it!


----------



## MattG (Aug 20, 2014)

BigBob said:


> LOL. Mapp gas torch it!



Ive actually used a bernzomatic on the job to heat shit up before. Works pretty good, but never tried to actually cook meat with it.lol


----------



## mewalrus (Aug 20, 2014)

Wife said in south america they'll  have a whole pig where they cook it with blow torches and shave off meat as it gets cooked.

Another idea is those heat and eat pork loins, those taste pretty good.  Or swing into grocery store for rotisserie chicken, $6 or so for a whole chicken cooked.  My mouth is watering now.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 22, 2014)

For 650 a month you can use my Fit foods and then you would only need the mobile refrigerator or cooler to constantly keep icing to keep those things fresh and that is one option if money is not an issue


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 22, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> For 650 a month you can use my Fit foods and then you would only need the mobile refrigerator or cooler to constantly keep icing to keep those things fresh and that is one option if money is not an issue


Do they ship the meals to you? After looking at their website some of their locations weren't always close to where I've been working


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 22, 2014)

Grocery store rotisserie daily w oats and veggies...u gonna have to do daily prep...call em up they might ship


----------

